# Cute Short Cuts



## MissMollyMae (Apr 16, 2005)

I have been looking for a short cut for Molly, she's such a tomboy and I'm losing the battle of the mats! I saw this link, Coco & Mimi, in another post and the cuts are adorable! Here are some sample pics:














































Couldn't you just eat them up!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

They are absolutely adorable! The great thing about about Maltese is they look great whether in a puppy cut or full coat.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Crap! There isn't one pic on that site where Mimi and CoCo don't look like they haven't just come from the groomers!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh they are too cute. I like the short ears. 
your Miss Molly is cute too. I like your siggy.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I love the one with the long ears. Kind of puts the term "dog ears" in perspective. How did they ever get it like that? Is the hair really that long?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been a fan of Mimi and Coco for a long time. It's where I got the idea
for Toy's haircut last year. I have to say they have an amazing wardrobe.
I think their mama sews too.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

They are cute, so what one do you like?


----------



## MissMollyMae (Apr 16, 2005)

I can't make up my mind, they are both so cute! I don't know how long it would take for Molly's ears to grow that long but I love the "hair" look. The short ears are so cute too!







Will definately have to lose sleep over this decision









Thanks Sparky! I really like your siggy too!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Gosh, I remember reading long ago that the owner was having a HORRIBLE time when she brought the second Maltese into their lives. I can't even remember which forum I read it on...maybe Magic??? I always wondered how it turned out because the owner was beside herself that she had brought problems to her first baby. Looks like things finally settled down from how the fur-kids seem to be doing okay together in the pictures. YAH! 
They are absolutely ADORABLE!
















I want to know how she gets them to pose like little models!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

So cute!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think they are both very cute, I love both hair cuts, and their endless supply of pretty dresses








I think I would like the shorter ears myself as the longer ones do tend to need combing more often, even though Scooby's are on the short side but still have some length to the hair, I still need to comb them each day or they will get tangles and if I don't keep on top of it they are hard to remove. I love keeping his body and leg hair short and his tail long. Grooming time is much more fun when there are no mats to worry about


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i used them as a an example when i cut massimo's hair!! but i varied it a bit, tried to keep it a little more masculine...lol

I LOVE their cuts...i like the longer ears better.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I like those cuts. I'm sure which ever one you pick will look good.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*What precious babies!!!!

And that photo album (website) is just delightful. What a wonderful way to track through all the years and outfits!!!

If only I were that ambitious....or had the time!!!*


----------



## Persian (Jul 7, 2006)

I am having the same problem with Cotton. Her hair started getting long and i noticed a couple tangles and I tried my best to untangle them but I failed. Now she looks like a Rasta Maltese. Groomers wont even shower her for me unless I shave her because it hurts the dog. I am taking her to the groomers today and having her shaved down all the way and this time ill use conditioner to keep it from getting like that. What a shame to see my pup bald lol.... Oh well. It grows back i guess...Ill have to post some pictures soon


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

CUTE cuts - all of them!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

those are the cutest!! Taking Heaven to the groomer tomorrow and am taking a picture of the short haired one in with me. Does anyone know how they have it so they have two ribbons on the side- is it a rubber band?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

How adorable, both of them. Bella has long hair on her ears like that, I just have never thought about cutting her hair there because her ears and her tail are the only places she never matts. I'm glad I saw these, Bella's hair is a mess right now and it gives me hope if I have to trim her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love those malts and the clothes, well they are incredible. So tempting to get Matilda's hair cut like that, but I would have to live next door to the groomer, looks like they would have to be groomed weekly. I would love to see someones baby with that cut.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

what adorable malts! they have a larger wardrobe than my dog!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh my goodness... they are so freakin' adorable! I love their cuts! I'm so glad you posted those pictures, I'm totally going to take those as inspiration for the groomer next time I take the dogs in.







And I like the shorter ears better.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Heaven's Mom,

I live in Orange County too! How did Heaven do with the new haircut? Could you share your groomer's info if you are happy with Heaven's haircut? My puppy is one year old and has a long coat, we usually just do a trim and all the other stuff like ears, glands, nails, etc. But after reading these boards, I think we need to do a puppy cut so I can buy cute harnesses and clothing without spending hours combing her mats out.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Ok, so I had this bright idea to cut Chanel's top ponytail of because I am getting tired of long hairs getting in her eyes and causing worse tear staining, so I go to my groomer and tell her I want Chanel to look like the dog in the first picture of this post, the short ear cut with the jacket.

This is how she turned out...I don't know what to think...



























Thoughts? 

~Elegant


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She looks so pretty, she is a doll










Andrea~


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> Ok, so I had this bright idea to cut Chanel's top ponytail of because I am getting tired of long hairs getting in her eyes and causing worse tear staining, so I go to my groomer and tell her I want Chanel to look like the dog in the first picture of this post, the short ear cut with the jacket.
> 
> This is how she turned out...I don't know what to think...
> 
> ...


 I love it! He face looks so petite and feminine!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks...still waiting for boyfriend to come home and give his honest opinion...I don't think he is going to be very happy.

~Elegant


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Carole,

The owner, Ikue, is on Maltese Magic. There were some problems with Coco as a pup but it does look like they managed. I have this one video - it was of Coco humping Mimi ... every time my boyfriend and I watch it .. we have a huge laugh. They are wearing cute outfits just like the photos .. and Coco is going at it. Hehee.


----------

